# Found in an estate



## ColetteB (Jul 3, 2020)

I found about 2 dozen old bottles when cleaning out a family member's house. My great uncle apparently started a collection of bottles before he passed away. I have been doing a lot of research, but really can't tell if the bottles are worth saving or very common. Where/how do you find out this information. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 3, 2020)

A picture of the Bottles  here would help answer your Questions. LEON.


----------



## ColetteB (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks....I haven't cleaned them yet, but here are some of the pictures. My uncle died in the 1970's so I know they are at least somewhat old, but no idea.


----------



## ColetteB (Jul 3, 2020)

More pictures


----------



## ColetteB (Jul 3, 2020)

One more


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks for the Pics. I didn't see anything that looked to Interesting. They are all common unless there is a sleeper in there I'm not aware of? Your Best Bottle would probably be the Hostetters Bitters but even that one is the most common Bitters known & maybe only worth $10.00. LEON.


----------



## ColetteB (Jul 3, 2020)

OK, thanks for the info. Not looking to collect so will just look to get rid of them.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 3, 2020)

I wouldn't just throw away. you could try putting on ebay or Craigslist?


----------



## Phil Younger (Jul 8, 2020)

ColetteB said:


> I found about 2 dozen old bottles when cleaning out a family member's house. My great uncle apparently started a collection of bottles before he passed away. I have been doing a lot of research, but really can't tell if the bottles are worth saving or very common. Where/how do you find out this information. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


I'm a rather new collector myself but that aqua bottle that has AB on the bottom is an old Anheuser-Busch bottle I have one and did a lot of research and found out that's what it is mine appears to be identical to yours and is circa 1915


----------

